# Good Bye puppies :( :)



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

I just said Good Bye to two pups 
As this was inevitable; for puppies to go to their new Homes, the moment was somehow sad for me and yet there was a feeling of relief at the same time!
It is not easy to raise a bunch of puppies, believe me!

These two pups went to very loving people and my mind is at peace that these precious beings would have a good life there.

New owner is getting ready to put a female pup in a car, while his other male pup is sniffing his legs (the one with spots). It's like he knew that this will be his master!

I wish them all the happines and joy with their new fury friends and guardians!
By the way, the new owners are a members to this Forum.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's always sad to part with a pet :hug: but i am glad you found thema new home. They are quite adorable


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...I have puppies that will be ready for new homes in a month or so. It's going to be hard to let them go!
Glad they went to a nice home though...and they're members of TGS! That's really wonderful. :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That picture is adorable. My two that I got at the end of April in New Mexico are doing good too. Your look better fed than mine did when I brought them home.


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Ha-ha Yeah, I'm feeding them very well. For breakfast they getting goats milk blended with raw organic eggs and boiled rice. They are still hungry after that, so I'm giving them a big Puppy can food. They still hungry after that. So I'm giving them puppy chow....Then they sleep 

*"ROCKY" *went to Vermont by Canada border to guard 60 goats and 100 chickens.









5 puppies waiting for their new owners to come in two weeks.

*WISDOM* - going to MAINE









*PRIMO* - going to MAINE








*
Jesse-Goat GIRL* - going to our Member Jesse









*DAMIAN* - going to Maine









*ANDREE *- going to Maine


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable! Hard to send them on to the new homes; great that you found good ones.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad they found good homes! <3


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you guys! I'm glad too and most assured after I received Email just now from the Vermont people who took Rocky. What they wrote, it makes me very, very happy. Happy for the dog and happy for them, that a dog is doing what he suppose to do and that they love him!
It is extremaly joyful feeling to read this:

_Hello Maria It was so nice to meet you on Fri. Rocky made it home in great shape. He did not mind riding to much not as much as we did anyway. He is outside now laying in the sun with chickens and turkeys picking all around him and he is loveing it. What a great pup and so smart we just love him. Again thank you very much for this super pup he will be with us the rest of his life. I will update you from time to time to let you know how he is doing and growing . Thank You Bob & Wanda Stacey from Coventry Vt._


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, they sure are huge! Aren't they only 7 weeks old?
What a shame...my pup is the only one without a name.
I wonder if she will have a name before she comes here. Help!
I am terrible with names.

Hard to believe its only 13 days away. can't wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

